# Doubletail betta



## Guest (May 20, 2012)

Well I have noticed about may a week or so ago that my doubletail betta has been acting a little strange. He is on his side while he is at the top of the tank. He doesn't swim much but when he does, he wiggles and it looks like he is having trouble. It looks like he is bloated but I fast him at least once or twice a week. I am trying to figure out what is wrong with him because he is laying on his side at the top of the tank. He is in a one gallon that has a filter. There is no fin rot or ich, but I have noticed that his body has this light brownish color to it. I am not sure if it is velvet or not. Should I go ahead and treat for velvet just in case? What should I do? I need help, please. I really don't want to lose my doubletail betta.

My halfmoon may be getting ich again but I will keep an eye on him as he is doing well and loving his one gallon tank.

Both my bettas love their tanks.

Please help!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Feed him a pea and fast him for a while longer. It sounds like a swim bladder disorder.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2012)

I am fasting him today, so I will fast him for a few days and then I will feed him a pea if he isn't better in a few days.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

Well, I have an update for you all. My doubletail betta is doing much better now. Bettaman: you were right it was swim bladder disorder.


----------



## adamxatomic (Oct 6, 2011)

If it is swim bladder disorder.
Drop the water level down to about 3"-4" that way if he does try to swim below the surface, there wont be a lot of water pressure.
I've tried peas before with my betta but they just spit it out. I suggest any type of shrimp food as it acts as a natural laxative.
If you do decide to go the pea route, thaw out the pea in warm water, shell it, and cut it up into small pieces. If this is your only option, it might take a few tries with the pea. 
You can also try Epsom salt (also a laxative) 1 tbsp/5g.
(Epsom salt for internal, Sea/ Aquarium salt for external)


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2012)

adamxatomic said:


> If it is swim bladder disorder.
> Drop the water level down to about 3"-4" that way if he does try to swim below the surface, there wont be a lot of water pressure.
> I've tried peas before with my betta but they just spit it out. I suggest any type of shrimp food as it acts as a natural laxative.
> If you do decide to go the pea route, thaw out the pea in warm water, shell it, and cut it up into small pieces. If this is your only option, it might take a few tries with the pea.
> ...


I won't do salt with any of my fish. My doubletail betta will take peas. He has had swim bladder disorder before and I gave him some peas, he took them. I know to cut the pea up into small pieces. If my halfmoon gets swim bladder disorder then I may try the shrimp. 

Plus I fast my fish once or twice a week which also helps them.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I put mine in a net so that it's easier to go up and the filter still works.


----------

